# Part time work



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi just wondering and I think I know the answer but...
Do you need a work visa to work part time?
Thanks for your time


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

mogg said:


> Hi just wondering and I think I know the answer but...
> Do you need a work visa to work part time?
> Thanks for your time


Yes, it is a permit, not a visa


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes you need a work permit for any work.....and it's highly unlikely that any employer would pay the permit money for a part-timer.
At one time, most foreigners were working illegally... but nowadays they're far stricter, and employers won't risk it.


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I agree with the last post, thinking of my company they would not go to the expense of applying for a work permit for part time staff and the reality here is that without a work permit life can be very difficult indeed


----------

